# Li non ha bonificato i 32 milioni. Ufficiale.



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato da Sky: ora è ufficiale. Yonghong Li non ha versato i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ora partirà una lettera di Fassone ad Elliott che bonificherà quella cifra. Poi, Li o il nuovo socio avranno 10 giorni di tempo per rimborsare quella cifra

*Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade

1) Elliott rimborsato da Li entro 10 giorni. Massimo 10 luglio. 

2) Elliott rimborsato da un socio di minoranza o dal nuovo proprietario

3) Elliott non riceve alcun rimborso e diventa proprietario

Io non credo che Li perda il Milan per 32 milioni. Può essere una una strategia. Probabilmente nell'aria c'è qualcosa in più di un semplice socio di minoranza. Possibile che Li non abbia messo i soldi perchè nel giro di 2-3 giorni potrà chiudere l'affare col nuovo proprietario o socio che a sua volta potrà rimborsare Elliott".*


Come riporta Reuters Italia, a firma Elvira Pollina in un articolo del 2 maggio, gli accordi tra il fondo americano e il presidente del Milan sono chiarissimi.Mr Li ed Elliott hanno collegato la surroga relativa all'aumento di capitale con il rimborso parziale anticipato del bond da 54M. In poche parole, se Elliott come pare verserà i 32M al posto di Yonghong Li, l'AC Milan entro 15 giorni (9 luglio) dovrà rimborsare anticipatamente il bond per un importo corrispondente alla surroga effettuata da Elliott, dando priorità ai titoli soggetti a riscadenziamento.
Se il Milan non dovesse rimborsare anticipatamente il bond nei termini pattuiti, a quel punto Elliott dichiarerebbe il club inadempiente e scatterebbe il rimborso anticipato del bond e l’eventuale escussione delle garanzie che assistono il prestito obbligazionario stesso.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky: ora è ufficiale. Yonghong Li non ha versato i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ora partirà una lettera di Fassone ad Elliott che bonificherà quella cifra. Poi, Li o il nuovo socio avranno 10 giorni di tempo per rimborsare quella cifra
> 
> Come riporta Reuters Italia, a firma Elvira Pollina in un articolo del 2 maggio, gli accordi tra il fondo americano e il presidente del Milan sono chiarissimi.Mr Li ed Elliott hanno collegato la surroga relativa all'aumento di capitale con il rimborso parziale anticipato del bond da 54M. In poche parole, se Elliott come pare verserà i 32M al posto di Yonghong Li, l'AC Milan entro 15 giorni (9 luglio) dovrà rimborsare anticipatamente il bond per un importo corrispondente alla surroga effettuata da Elliott, dando priorità ai titoli soggetti a riscadenziamento.
> Se il Milan non dovesse rimborsare anticipatamente il bond nei termini pattuiti, a quel punto Elliott dichiarerebbe il club inadempiente e scatterebbe il rimborso anticipato del bond e l’eventuale escussione delle garanzie che assistono il prestito obbligazionario stesso.



Nel frattempo in qualche paese della Cina......


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky: ora è ufficiale. Yonghong Li non ha versato i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ora partirà una lettera di Fassone ad Elliott che bonificherà quella cifra. Poi, Li o il nuovo socio avranno 10 giorni di tempo per rimborsare quella cifra
> 
> Come riporta Reuters Italia, a firma Elvira Pollina in un articolo del 2 maggio, gli accordi tra il fondo americano e il presidente del Milan sono chiarissimi.Mr Li ed Elliott hanno collegato la surroga relativa all'aumento di capitale con il rimborso parziale anticipato del bond da 54M. In poche parole, se Elliott come pare verserà i 32M al posto di Yonghong Li, l'AC Milan entro 15 giorni (9 luglio) dovrà rimborsare anticipatamente il bond per un importo corrispondente alla surroga effettuata da Elliott, dando priorità ai titoli soggetti a riscadenziamento.
> Se il Milan non dovesse rimborsare anticipatamente il bond nei termini pattuiti, a quel punto Elliott dichiarerebbe il club inadempiente e scatterebbe il rimborso anticipato del bond e l’eventuale escussione delle garanzie che assistono il prestito obbligazionario stesso.



Ancora 10-15 giorni. Pazzesco.

Poi accadrà sicuramente qualcos'altro...


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky: ora è ufficiale. Yonghong Li non ha versato i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ora partirà una lettera di Fassone ad Elliott che bonificherà quella cifra. Poi, Li o il nuovo socio avranno 10 giorni di tempo per rimborsare quella cifra
> 
> Come riporta Reuters Italia, a firma Elvira Pollina in un articolo del 2 maggio, gli accordi tra il fondo americano e il presidente del Milan sono chiarissimi.Mr Li ed Elliott hanno collegato la surroga relativa all'aumento di capitale con il rimborso parziale anticipato del bond da 54M. In poche parole, se Elliott come pare verserà i 32M al posto di Yonghong Li, l'AC Milan entro 15 giorni (9 luglio) dovrà rimborsare anticipatamente il bond per un importo corrispondente alla surroga effettuata da Elliott, dando priorità ai titoli soggetti a riscadenziamento.
> Se il Milan non dovesse rimborsare anticipatamente il bond nei termini pattuiti, a quel punto Elliott dichiarerebbe il club inadempiente e scatterebbe il rimborso anticipato del bond e l’eventuale escussione delle garanzie che assistono il prestito obbligazionario stesso.



Speriamo bene per il nuovo proprietario


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky: ora è ufficiale. Yonghong Li non ha versato i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ora partirà una lettera di Fassone ad Elliott che bonificherà quella cifra. Poi, Li o il nuovo socio avranno 10 giorni di tempo per rimborsare quella cifra
> 
> Come riporta Reuters Italia, a firma Elvira Pollina in un articolo del 2 maggio, gli accordi tra il fondo americano e il presidente del Milan sono chiarissimi.Mr Li ed Elliott hanno collegato la surroga relativa all'aumento di capitale con il rimborso parziale anticipato del bond da 54M. In poche parole, se Elliott come pare verserà i 32M al posto di Yonghong Li, l'AC Milan entro 15 giorni (9 luglio) dovrà rimborsare anticipatamente il bond per un importo corrispondente alla surroga effettuata da Elliott, dando priorità ai titoli soggetti a riscadenziamento.
> Se il Milan non dovesse rimborsare anticipatamente il bond nei termini pattuiti, a quel punto Elliott dichiarerebbe il club inadempiente e scatterebbe il rimborso anticipato del bond e l’eventuale escussione delle garanzie che assistono il prestito obbligazionario stesso.



Prepariamoci ad un mercato in uscita terribile, Elliott farà di tutto per deprezzarci lucrandoci il più possibile coi cartellini dei giocatori. A loro interessa solo rivenderci recuperando il micro-debito del Milan, non importa se saremo quasi falliti.. basta il blasone per piazzarci sul mercato a 200 milioni.
Saremo l'Argentina 2.0


----------



## Zenos (22 Giugno 2018)

Mi sembra abbastanza ovvio adesso... questo è senza una lira.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Prepariamoci ad un mercato in uscita terribile, Elliott farà di tutto per deprezzarci lucrandoci il più possibile coi cartellini dei giocatori. A loro interessa solo rivenderci recuperando il micro-debito del Milan, non importa se saremo quasi falliti.. basta il blasone per piazzarci sul mercato a 200 milioni.
> Saremo l'Argentina 2.0



Elliot non diventerà proprietario! Arriva il socio,tranquillo


----------



## Casnop (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky: ora è ufficiale. Yonghong Li non ha versato i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ora partirà una lettera di Fassone ad Elliott che bonificherà quella cifra. Poi, Li o il nuovo socio avranno 10 giorni di tempo per rimborsare quella cifra
> 
> Come riporta Reuters Italia, a firma Elvira Pollina in un articolo del 2 maggio, gli accordi tra il fondo americano e il presidente del Milan sono chiarissimi.Mr Li ed Elliott hanno collegato la surroga relativa all'aumento di capitale con il rimborso parziale anticipato del bond da 54M. In poche parole, se Elliott come pare verserà i 32M al posto di Yonghong Li, l'AC Milan entro 15 giorni (9 luglio) dovrà rimborsare anticipatamente il bond per un importo corrispondente alla surroga effettuata da Elliott, dando priorità ai titoli soggetti a riscadenziamento.
> Se il Milan non dovesse rimborsare anticipatamente il bond nei termini pattuiti, a quel punto Elliott dichiarerebbe il club inadempiente e scatterebbe il rimborso anticipato del bond e l’eventuale escussione delle garanzie che assistono il prestito obbligazionario stesso.


La natura della operazione è diversa da quelle consuete: Elliott oggi presta i soldi al Milan, non a Li, e si garantisce con l'anticipato rimborso del bond emesso dal Milan, e non dalla controllata.


----------



## DrHouse (22 Giugno 2018)

io non capisco una cosa: perchè 10 giorni per rimborsare i 32 milioni?
se non ha rispettato nè la scadenza nè la scadenza della lettera monitoria, credevo fosse violato un covenant, e quindi decaduto il beneficio del termine a ottobre e credevo Li avesse 10 giorni per rimborsare del totale del prestito, non solo l'aumento di capitale.

per questo motivo immagino si sia intensificata la ricerca del socio: per avere i soldi da rimborsare a Elliott.

aspetto qualche delucidazione, o qualche dichiarazione per capirci meglio...


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora 10-15 giorni. Pazzesco.
> 
> Poi accadrà sicuramente qualcos'altro...



Per me chiudono molto prima col socio


----------



## malos (22 Giugno 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi sembra abbastanza ovvio adesso... questo è senza una lira.



Vabbè questo si sapeva dall'inizio, ora anche quelli attaccati a questa speranza si spera lo capiscano.


----------



## Montag84 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky: ora è ufficiale. Yonghong Li non ha versato i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ora partirà una lettera di Fassone ad Elliott che bonificherà quella cifra. Poi, Li o il nuovo socio avranno 10 giorni di tempo per rimborsare quella cifra
> 
> Come riporta Reuters Italia, a firma Elvira Pollina in un articolo del 2 maggio, gli accordi tra il fondo americano e il presidente del Milan sono chiarissimi.Mr Li ed Elliott hanno collegato la surroga relativa all'aumento di capitale con il rimborso parziale anticipato del bond da 54M. In poche parole, se Elliott come pare verserà i 32M al posto di Yonghong Li, l'AC Milan entro 15 giorni (9 luglio) dovrà rimborsare anticipatamente il bond per un importo corrispondente alla surroga effettuata da Elliott, dando priorità ai titoli soggetti a riscadenziamento.
> Se il Milan non dovesse rimborsare anticipatamente il bond nei termini pattuiti, a quel punto Elliott dichiarerebbe il club inadempiente e scatterebbe il rimborso anticipato del bond e l’eventuale escussione delle garanzie che assistono il prestito obbligazionario stesso.



Se non ha pagato vuol dire che ha venduto!


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Prepariamoci ad un mercato in uscita terribile, Elliott farà di tutto per deprezzarci lucrandoci il più possibile coi cartellini dei giocatori. A loro interessa solo rivenderci recuperando il micro-debito del Milan, non importa se saremo quasi falliti.. basta il blasone per piazzarci sul mercato a 200 milioni.
> Saremo l'Argentina 2.0



Non è detto.
Dipende dal verdetto dell'UEFA e se l'UEFA valuterà il Milan come se fosse già di Elliott o ancora di Li.
In teoria il Milan è comunque sempre di Li per adesso, quindi la UEFA ora ha un motivo in più per prendere il Milan a mazzate.


----------



## Casnop (22 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La natura della operazione è diversa da quelle consuete: Elliott oggi presta i soldi al Milan, non a Li, e si garantisce con l'anticipato rimborso del bond emesso dal Milan, e non dalla controllata.


Ma è una operazione concordata con la proprietà, perché finalizzata ad una soluzione del debito finanziata dalla cessione quote.


----------



## raffaelerossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky: ora è ufficiale. Yonghong Li non ha versato i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ora partirà una lettera di Fassone ad Elliott che bonificherà quella cifra. Poi, Li o il nuovo socio avranno 10 giorni di tempo per rimborsare quella cifra
> 
> Come riporta Reuters Italia, a firma Elvira Pollina in un articolo del 2 maggio, gli accordi tra il fondo americano e il presidente del Milan sono chiarissimi.Mr Li ed Elliott hanno collegato la surroga relativa all'aumento di capitale con il rimborso parziale anticipato del bond da 54M. In poche parole, se Elliott come pare verserà i 32M al posto di Yonghong Li, l'AC Milan entro 15 giorni (9 luglio) dovrà rimborsare anticipatamente il bond per un importo corrispondente alla surroga effettuata da Elliott, dando priorità ai titoli soggetti a riscadenziamento.
> Se il Milan non dovesse rimborsare anticipatamente il bond nei termini pattuiti, a quel punto Elliott dichiarerebbe il club inadempiente e scatterebbe il rimborso anticipato del bond e l’eventuale escussione delle garanzie che assistono il prestito obbligazionario stesso.



Carissimi fratelli milanisti francamente non condivido molto queste posizioni che vogliono far vedere Li un mezzo pazzo che ha speso un miliardo di euro che non aveva. Questo é un broker che della deadline di oggi se ne strafotte perche sa gia che da qui al 5 luglio o 9 luglio che sia entra un nuovo socio al quale sta cercando di strappare le migliori condizioni per lui. QUesto deve essere chiaro. Secondo punto é che ormai il calcio é in mano alla finanza per cui i moralisimi della UEFA fanno ridere e vogliono punire il Milan solo per fare le anime belle. Ma chi conosce i proprietari del MANUN in mano ad un hedge fund. Stesso discorso per il PSG, dietro c'é un fondo che gestisce solo di altri e cosi ha fatto e sta facendo il cinese. Chi lavora non spende 300 milioni all'anno per dei giocatori di calcio... un sistema cosi oneroso é sostenibile solo attraverso la finanza globale o attraverso le finanze di uno stato.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

Io so solo che altri 10 giorni così mi sarebbero forse fatali....


----------



## raffaelerossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> io non capisco una cosa: perchè 10 giorni per rimborsare i 32 milioni?
> se non ha rispettato nè la scadenza nè la scadenza della lettera monitoria, credevo fosse violato un covenant, e quindi decaduto il beneficio del termine a ottobre e credevo Li avesse 10 giorni per rimborsare del totale del prestito, non solo l'aumento di capitale.
> 
> per questo motivo immagino si sia intensificata la ricerca del socio: per avere i soldi da rimborsare a Elliott.
> ...



dipende dal contratto cosa dice. evidentemente alla base c'e un accordo del tipo: io ti do 300 milioni e tu ogni mese ricapitalizzi la societa per assicurare il finanziamento, se non lo fai metto all'asta le azioni in pegno. perché é questo che puó fare elliot mettere all'asta le azioni dopo una perizia del tribunale. Esiste il divieto di patto commissorio. per cui non sará lui il proprietario MAI.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> io non capisco una cosa: perchè 10 giorni per rimborsare i 32 milioni?
> se non ha rispettato nè la scadenza nè la scadenza della lettera monitoria, credevo fosse violato un covenant, e quindi decaduto il beneficio del termine a ottobre e credevo Li avesse 10 giorni per rimborsare del totale del prestito, non solo l'aumento di capitale.
> 
> per questo motivo immagino si sia intensificata la ricerca del socio: per avere i soldi da rimborsare a Elliott.
> ...



bisognerebbe conoscere i dettagli degli accordi. Ad oggi nessuno li conosce purtroppo.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

*Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade

1) Elliott rimborsato da Li entro 10 giorni. Massimo 10 luglio. 

2) Elliott rimborsato da un socio di minoranza o dal nuovo proprietario

3) Elliott non riceve alcun rimborso e diventa proprietario

Io non credo che Li perda il Milan per 32 milioni. Può essere una una strategia. Probabilmente nell'aria c'è qualcosa in più di un semplice socio di minoranza. Possibile che Li non abbia messo i soldi perchè nel giro di 2-3 giorni potrà chiudere l'affare col nuovo proprietario o socio che a sua volta potrà rimborsare Elliott".*


----------



## Montag84 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade
> 
> 1) Elliott rimborsato da Li entro 10 giorni. Massimo 10 luglio.
> 
> ...



C'è arrivato pure Peppe!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade
> 
> 1) Elliott rimborsato da Li entro 10 giorni. Massimo 10 luglio.
> 
> ...



Mi auguro siano davvero 2-3 giorni


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade
> 
> 1) Elliott rimborsato da Li entro 10 giorni. Massimo 10 luglio.
> 
> ...



Concordo


----------



## zamp2010 (22 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> io non capisco una cosa: perchè 10 giorni per rimborsare i 32 milioni?
> se non ha rispettato nè la scadenza nè la scadenza della lettera monitoria, credevo fosse *violato un covenant*, e quindi decaduto il beneficio del termine a ottobre e credevo Li avesse 10 giorni per rimborsare del totale del prestito, non solo l'aumento di capitale.
> 
> per questo motivo immagino si sia intensificata la ricerca del socio: per avere i soldi da rimborsare a Elliott.
> ...



Si infatti. Cioe, Elliott perche vuole ancora perdere tempo ad aspettare Li?
Questo qua ha fatto danni enormi, fa fatica ad avere soldi. Non si puo andare avanti cosi.
Quindi questi 10 giorni per me e una *********. O sono i giornalisti che vogliono riportare qualcosa, ma abbiamo passato i 17:00 e Li ha ancora 10 giorni?

Qualcosa non quadra.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky: ora è ufficiale. Yonghong Li non ha versato i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ora partirà una lettera di Fassone ad Elliott che bonificherà quella cifra. Poi, Li o il nuovo socio avranno 10 giorni di tempo per rimborsare quella cifra
> 
> *Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade
> 
> ...



Leggete e quotate


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade
> 
> 1) Elliott rimborsato da Li entro 10 giorni. Massimo 10 luglio.
> 
> ...



In teoria Elliott potrebbe chiedere il rimborso di tutti i soldi (senza attendere ottobre).
Aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade
> 
> 1) Elliott rimborsato da Li entro 10 giorni. Massimo 10 luglio.
> 
> ...



E alleluia Fetish finalmente ci sei arrivato


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Si infatti. Cioe, Elliott perche vuole ancora perdere tempo ad aspettare Li?
> Questo qua ha fatto danni enormi, fa fatica ad avere soldi. Non si puo andare avanti cosi.
> Quindi questi 10 giorni per me e una *********. O sono i giornalisti che vogliono riportare qualcosa, ma abbiamo passato i 17:00 e Li ha ancora 10 giorni?
> 
> Qualcosa non quadra.



E' già tutto deciso. Dipende solo quando si chiuderà tutta questa farsa se entro il mese o entro Ottobre.


----------



## DrHouse (22 Giugno 2018)

raffaelerossonero ha scritto:


> dipende dal contratto cosa dice. evidentemente alla base c'e un accordo del tipo: io ti do 300 milioni e tu ogni mese ricapitalizzi la societa per assicurare il finanziamento, se non lo fai metto all'asta le azioni in pegno. perché é questo che puó fare elliot mettere all'asta le azioni dopo una perizia del tribunale. Esiste il divieto di patto commissorio. per cui non sará lui il proprietario MAI.



questo è chiaro.
però le fonti dicono che Li ha 10 giorni per restituire l'aumento di capitale e basta, poi ritorna immacolato.
invece logica vorrebbe che, violato il paletto degli aumenti periodici, venga a decadere l'accordo, e Li debba restituire l'intero prestito.

solo così avrebbe senso "esultare" per il mancato versamento.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora 10-15 giorni. Pazzesco.
> 
> Poi accadrà sicuramente qualcos'altro...



Sono sicuro che trova i soldi all'ultimo giorno purtroppo


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> questo è chiaro.
> però le fonti dicono che Li ha 10 giorni per restituire l'aumento di capitale e basta, poi ritorna immacolato.
> invece logica vorrebbe che, violato il paletto degli aumenti periodici, venga a decadere l'accordo, e Li debba restituire l'intero prestito.
> 
> solo così avrebbe senso "esultare" per il mancato versamento.



Ma tanto male che vada la farsa si chiuderà a Ottobre perchè se Li fatica a prendere 32 ML come ne trova oltre 340 da dare allo zio Elliot? Ormai è finita la farsa , è tutto deciso. Sono curioso di vedere chi sarà il vero proprietario del Milan.


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E alleluia Fetish finalmente ci sei arrivato



bella trollata se comunicano il socio di maggioranza dopo la sentenza UEFA.
Sembra quasi che Milan e UEFA facciano a gara a chi NON arriva prima per fare il proprio annuncio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo in qualche paese della Cina......



Cioè ma questo è in giro a far festa come se nulla fosse. Ha pure il mocio davanti a sé, così in caso di vomito è già lì pronto ahaha


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Cioè ma questo è in giro a far festa come se nulla fosse. Ha pure il mocio davanti a sé, così in caso di vomito è già lì pronto ahaha



ahahahah epico, tiene pure la sigaretta al contrario, si fuma il filtro ahahah...è una foto vecchia però


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade
> 
> 1) Elliott rimborsato da Li entro 10 giorni. Massimo 10 luglio.
> 
> ...



Io non so che vincoli ci siano, ma a questo punto non trovo insensato chi sostiene che adesso Elliott potrebbe chiedere la restituzione intera del debito più gli interessi. Vediamo che succede. Mi pare ormai scontato però, che Li non possa più pagare, sia che si tratti dei 32 mln più interessi e relativo bond, sia che debba restituire i 370 mln. Quindi de facto cambierà la proprietà.


----------



## DrHouse (22 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma tanto male che vada la farsa si chiuderà a Ottobre perchè se Li fatica a prendere 32 ML come ne trova oltre 340 da dare allo zio Elliot? Ormai è finita la farsa , è tutto deciso. Sono curioso di vedere chi sarà il vero proprietario del Milan.



se chiudono col socio, la cifra la trova.
e, a mio parere, non credo versino 340 milioni.
credo estingua il debito personale, quello con il pegno della controllante, e ridefinisca quello del Milan...

non credo proprio a un socio di minoranza per 340 milioni. per 200 si...


----------



## raffaelerossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade
> 
> 1) Elliott rimborsato da Li entro 10 giorni. Massimo 10 luglio.
> 
> ...



ELlito non puo diventare proprietario esiste il DIVIETO DI PATTO COMMISSORIO io non posso prendermi una cosa tua se tu non paghi il debito- Elliot fa periziare e mette all'asta nel frattempo NON e proprietario ma esercita i diritti dell'Azionista. Poi lui dalla vendita ricava i soldi del suo debito il resto va a LI. Studiare prima di parlare


----------



## Manue (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade
> 
> 1) Elliott rimborsato da Li entro 10 giorni. Massimo 10 luglio.
> 
> ...



Qualcosa dovrà accadere da qui a breve


----------



## pazzomania (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky: ora è ufficiale. Yonghong Li non ha versato i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ora partirà una lettera di Fassone ad Elliott che bonificherà quella cifra. Poi, Li o il nuovo socio avranno 10 giorni di tempo per rimborsare quella cifra
> 
> *Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade
> 
> ...



Ormai è già un po che è cosi, ma mi ritiro ufficialmente da tutto questo caos romanzato sulla nostra proprietà, non ce la faccio più!

Sta diventando un agonia e un' ansia ormai seguire la squadra del cuore!


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> se chiudono col socio, la cifra la trova.
> e, a mio parere, non credo versino 340 milioni.
> credo estingua il debito personale, quello con il pegno della controllante, e ridefinisca quello del Milan...
> 
> non credo proprio a un socio di minoranza per 340 milioni. per 200 si...



Dubito che un socio voglia entrare in minoranza in quanto vorrà potere sin da subito. Senza socio Li come fa a rifinanziare un debito visto che non ha un centesimo? Gli farebbero un tasso del 200% ma probabilmente neanche.


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> E' già tutto deciso. Dipende solo quando si chiuderà tutta questa farsa se entro il mese o entro Ottobre.



Yonghong Li se ne deve andare al più presto per il bene del Milan. 
Altro che ottobre.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> se chiudono col socio, la cifra la trova.
> e, a mio parere, non credo versino 340 milioni.
> credo estingua il debito personale, quello con il pegno della controllante, e ridefinisca quello del Milan...
> 
> non credo proprio a un socio di minoranza per 340 milioni. per 200 si...



ma chi è il pazzo che paga per fare il socio di minoranza per fare un favore a Li? Adesso ci penserà Elliott a vendere il Milan a dei compratori seri, si spera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Vabbè questo si sapeva dall'inizio, ora anche quelli attaccati a questa speranza si spera lo capiscano.



Niente tombino salvadanaio stavolta.....


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Yonghong Li se ne deve andare al più presto per il bene del Milan.
> Altro che ottobre.



Sono totalmente d'accordo con te ma appare evidente che Li fosse un fantoccio scelto per completare un'operazione totalmente sopravvalutata. Non esiste nessuno di cosi stupido che cerca di speculare su una società di calcio " pagandola" ( dubito ci abbia messo qualcosa di suo ) molto più del suo reale valore. Per me la UEFA ha solo anticipato i tempi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> io non capisco una cosa: perchè 10 giorni per rimborsare i 32 milioni?
> se non ha rispettato nè la scadenza nè la scadenza della lettera monitoria, credevo fosse violato un covenant, e quindi decaduto il beneficio del termine a ottobre e credevo Li avesse 10 giorni per rimborsare del totale del prestito, non solo l'aumento di capitale.
> 
> per questo motivo immagino si sia intensificata la ricerca del socio: per avere i soldi da rimborsare a Elliott.
> ...



Gli accordi son questi e mi sembrano molto chiari: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-gli-accordi-con-elliott-per-il-rimborso-dei-32m-vt64014.html 

E prevedono che il covenant lo rompe solo se non rimborsa ad Elliott entro i prossimi 10 giorni la quota corrispondente all'aumento di capitale legata al rimborso anticipato parziale del bond da 54,3M.



Casnop ha scritto:


> Ma è una operazione concordata con la proprietà, perché finalizzata ad una soluzione del debito finanziata dalla cessione quote.





Casnop ha scritto:


> La natura della operazione è diversa da quelle consuete: Elliott oggi presta i soldi al Milan, non a Li, e si garantisce con l'anticipato rimborso del bond emesso dal Milan, e non dalla controllata.



E' così.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> bella trollata se comunicano il socio di maggioranza dopo la sentenza UEFA.
> Sembra quasi che Milan e UEFA facciano a gara a chi NON arriva prima per fare il proprio annuncio.



Non vorrei dire cavolate, ma penso che Fassone abbia detto all' UEFA di aspettare entro lunedì, perchè entro quella data sarà annunciato il nuovo socio.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (22 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che trova i soldi all'ultimo giorno purtroppo


Mi associo...
Film visto e rivisto durante il precedente closing...
Al mattino eravamo in dirittura d'arrivo...al pomeriggio si facevano già le formazioni con i nuovi acquisti ''milionari''...e poi arrivava sera...ed immancabile il nulla di fatto...
Sarei strafelice di sbagliarmi ma credo che prima di rivedere la luce ne dobbiamo mangiare ancora tanta di polvere Cinese...


----------



## DrHouse (22 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Dubito che un socio voglia entrare in minoranza in quanto vorrà potere sin da subito. Senza socio Li come fa a rifinanziare un debito visto che non ha un centesimo? Gli farebbero un tasso del 200% ma probabilmente neanche.



ad oggi non entrerei neppure io come socio di minoranza.
però gli indizi che un socio ci sia sono tanti, dalle parole di La Scala, agli incontri e agli "spifferi" giornalistici.
non so se di minoranza o di maggioranza, questo lo vedremo...

però credo che, come ha ipotizzato [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] in altro topic, se Li ha ignorato l'aumento da 32 milioni, che in teoria renderebbe vana tutta l'avventura fatta, è perchè dovrebbe essere abbastanza certo di poter estinguere con Elliott...
e siccome non credo che un socio prenda la minoranza per una cifra che copra l'intero debito di Li e del Milan, ipotizzo che si vada per l'estinzione di uno e la rinegoziazione dell'altro...
non capirei però perchè non il CDA non lo abbia fatto in questi giorni prima della Camera Giudicante...


----------



## DrHouse (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gli accordi son questi e mi sembrano molto chiari: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-gli-accordi-con-elliott-per-il-rimborso-dei-32m-vt64014.html
> 
> E prevedono che il covenant lo rompe solo se non rimborsa ad Elliott entro i prossimi 10 giorni la quota corrispondente all'aumento di capitale legata al rimborso anticipato parziale del bond da 54,3M.
> 
> ...



grazie, non ero al corrente di questo.

vediamo cosa succede...
spero però non sia ancora una tappa intermedia di un calvario...


----------



## __king george__ (22 Giugno 2018)

macchisenefrega di queste sciocchezze...socio,,,futuro...mercato ecc

la cosa importante è che siamo appena passati alle cose formali con Carolina Morace come allenatore squadra femminile!! 



(notizia di ora)


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Giugno 2018)

Se sta’ vendendo che bonifico deve versare.
Mi sembra tutto molto chiaro
Benvenuto americano


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ad oggi non entrerei neppure io come socio di minoranza.
> però gli indizi che un socio ci sia sono tanti, dalle parole di La Scala, agli incontri e agli "spifferi" giornalistici.
> non so se di minoranza o di maggioranza, questo lo vedremo...
> 
> ...



E' evidente che le cose stanno in quei termini. Il CDA ha dato i 7 giorni di rito a partire dal 15 giugno, termine ultimo per la sottoscrizione e contestuale versamento del sovrapprezzo relativo all'aumento di capitale. Oggi scadevano i 7 giorni e oggi chiedono ad Elliott di intervenire. I tempi dovevano essere per forza questi.


----------



## luis4 (22 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo in qualche paese della Cina......



questa è vecchia


----------



## Salina (22 Giugno 2018)

Per me niente socio di minoranza ma ma sara di maggioranza,ed il proprietario sara chi piu garba o meglio paga il cinese.


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ad oggi non entrerei neppure io come socio di minoranza.
> però gli indizi che un socio ci sia sono tanti, dalle parole di La Scala, agli incontri e agli "spifferi" giornalistici.
> non so se di minoranza o di maggioranza, questo lo vedremo...
> 
> ...



Io ai giornalisti non credo neanche per un secondo. Secondo me non ci sono "tanti" soci. Sono tutte balle che si inventano per far sembrare la vendita una vera trattativa quando in realtà hanno già deciso tutto da tempo probabilmente in accordo con lo Zio Elliot.


----------



## DrHouse (22 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma chi è il pazzo che paga per fare il socio di minoranza per fare un favore a Li? Adesso ci penserà Elliott a vendere il Milan a dei compratori seri, si spera.



a mio parere nessuno.
sono mesi che dico che chi è convinto ci sia la fila per rilevare il Milan vaneggia...
per questo ho continuato ad auspicare o la conversione del debito con Elliott in quote di minoranza, oppure l'esito positivo dell'estinzione, in modo da poter al più presto essere quotati, la via più celere a mio parere, quando il proprietario non accetta offerte al ribasso (e ne ha il diritto)...

se però, come hanno fatto notare, Li ha ignorato l'aumento di capitale e si trova di fronte a un ultimatum entro dieci giorni, l'ipotesi che il socio ci sia è molto veritiera...


----------



## DrHouse (22 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Io ai giornalisti non credo neanche per un secondo. Secondo me non ci sono "tanti" soci. Sono tutte balle che si inventano per far sembrare la vendita una vera trattativa quando in realtà hanno già deciso tutto da tempo probabilmente in accordo con lo Zio Elliot.



questo non lo so.
neanche io credo all'80% (abbondante) dei nomi fatti...

ma che possa esserci un socio oggi è più probabile che mai...


----------



## malos (22 Giugno 2018)

In ogni caso penso che siamo l'unico forum al mondo dove da anni ci sono più notizie di finanza che di calcio giocato. Non per colpa nostra ovviamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> a mio parere nessuno.
> sono mesi che dico che chi è convinto ci sia la fila per rilevare il Milan vaneggia...
> per questo ho continuato ad auspicare o la conversione del debito con Elliott in quote di minoranza, oppure l'esito positivo dell'estinzione, in modo da poter al più presto essere quotati, la via più celere a mio parere, quando il proprietario non accetta offerte al ribasso (e ne ha il diritto)...
> 
> se però, come hanno fatto notare, Li ha ignorato l'aumento di capitale e si trova di fronte a un ultimatum entro dieci giorni, l'ipotesi che il socio ci sia è molto veritiera...



si ma non di minoranza, per me semplicemente stanno facendo fuori in modo "pulito", Li. Adesso bisogna vedere se sarà Elliott a gestire la cessione o lo stesso cinese, ma sempre per la maggioranza suppongo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> a mio parere nessuno.
> sono mesi che dico che chi è convinto ci sia la fila per rilevare il Milan vaneggia...
> per questo ho continuato ad auspicare o la conversione del debito con Elliott in quote di minoranza, oppure l'esito positivo dell'estinzione, in modo da poter al più presto essere quotati, la via più celere a mio parere, quando il proprietario non accetta offerte al ribasso (e ne ha il diritto)...
> 
> se però, come hanno fatto notare, Li ha ignorato l'aumento di capitale e si trova di fronte a un ultimatum entro dieci giorni, l'ipotesi che il socio ci sia è molto veritiera...



Il socio forse non sarà di minoranza..
Forse Lì ha rinunciato al guadagno, si è reso conto di aver cannato l'affare e cerca solo di rimetterci il meno possibile..

A volte negli affari va anche male e uno si deve rassegnare...


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> In ogni caso penso che siamo l'unico forum al mondo che da anni ci sono più notizie di finanza che di calcio giocato. Non per colpa nostra ovviamente.



Questo è anche colpa di molti giornalisti che :

1: Speculano sulla situazione per diventare famosi ( Esempio Festa dove i suoi tweet non sul milan non se li vede neanche la Madre , mentre quelli sul Milan prende retweet a manetta) 

2: Informazioni errate / incomplete per totale incompetenza


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> In ogni caso penso che siamo l'unico forum al mondo che da anni ci sono più notizie di finanza che di calcio giocato. Non per colpa nostra ovviamente.



penso che a breve ci spetterà una laurea ad horem in economia e finanza internazionale


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma tanto male che vada la farsa si chiuderà a Ottobre perchè se Li fatica a prendere 32 ML come ne trova oltre 340 da dare allo zio Elliot? Ormai è finita la farsa , è tutto deciso. Sono curioso di vedere chi sarà il vero proprietario del Milan.



Ancora ?? Non andrà mai a ottobre , gli conviene vendere adesso entro 10gg e limitare il danno. Non andrà mai oltre questi 10 gg


----------



## DrHouse (22 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il socio forse non sarà di minoranza..
> Forse Lì ha rinunciato al guadagno, si è reso conto di aver cannato l'affare e cerca solo di rimetterci il meno possibile..
> 
> A volte negli affari va anche male e uno si deve rassegnare...



su questo dubito un po' di più.
perchè con la messa in liquidazione avrebbe, a mio parere, guadagnato di più, al netto del rimborso a Elliott...
quindi non credo alzi bandiera bianca 3 mesi prima per una offerta di maggioranza che non credo possa essere così più elevata...
io ai pazzi non ci credo... XD


----------



## malos (22 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> penso che a breve ci spetterà una laurea ad horem in economia e finanza internazionale



A me no di certo non ci capisco na fava lo stesso


----------



## DrHouse (22 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma non di minoranza, per me semplicemente stanno facendo fuori in modo "pulito", Li. Adesso bisogna vedere se sarà Elliott a gestire la cessione o lo stesso cinese, ma sempre per la maggioranza suppongo.



non saprei dirti.
vedremo cosa esce, una offerta di maggioranza per 400 milioni la trovavano anche a ottobre, con la liquidazione richiesta a scadenza...


----------



## Sotiris (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky: ora è ufficiale. Yonghong Li non ha versato i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ora partirà una lettera di Fassone ad Elliott che bonificherà quella cifra. Poi, Li o il nuovo socio avranno 10 giorni di tempo per rimborsare quella cifra
> 
> *Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade
> 
> ...



E' evidente, come gli sono sempre stati dati gli altri, che anche questa volta avrebbe potuto versare i 32 milioni (non suoi) ma chi sta veramente dietro di lui non si aspettava la presa di posizione politica dell'Uefa, volta a smascherare la vera proprietà, indi per cui la vera proprietà o un nuovo socio di maggioranza esterno alla vera proprietà, interverrà per rimborsare ad Elliott questi 32 milioni ed il pregresso (oltre interessi).


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky: ora è ufficiale. Yonghong Li non ha versato i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ora partirà una lettera di Fassone ad Elliott che bonificherà quella cifra. Poi, Li o il nuovo socio avranno 10 giorni di tempo per rimborsare quella cifra
> 
> *Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade
> 
> ...



Direi che si sfata anche un'altra leggenda metropolitana, Li ha sempre onorato gli impegni ... questo manco i soldi per pagare gli stipendi ha.


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

ancora nessun comunicato da "i trasparenti"


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Giugno 2018)

Entro domenica per me arriva il nuovo socio


----------



## Gekyn (22 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> su questo dubito un po' di più.
> perchè con la messa in liquidazione avrebbe, a mio parere, guadagnato di più, al netto del rimborso a Elliott...
> quindi non credo alzi bandiera bianca 3 mesi prima per una offerta di maggioranza che non credo possa essere così più elevata...
> io ai pazzi non ci credo... XD



Non credo assolutamente che a Li convenga liquidare tramite Elliot ad ottobre, perchè se dovesse vendere oggi, potrebbe tenere una quota di minoranza, che in caso di quotazione in borsa in un futuro, potrebbe guadagnare di più.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Direi che si sfata anche un'altra leggenda metropolitana, Li ha sempre onorato gli impegni ... questo manco i soldi per pagare gli stipendi ha.



Se non li ha versati è perchè al 99% ha già venduto la maggioranza.


----------



## DrHouse (22 Giugno 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non credo assolutamente che a Li convenga liquidare tramite Elliot ad ottobre, perchè se dovesse vendere oggi, potrebbe tenere una quota di minoranza, che in caso di quotazione in borsa in un futuro, potrebbe guadagnare di più.



ecco, questa è una ipotesi più che plausibile.

vediamo in questi giorni.

però ora andassero a comprare qualcuno, che fino al 9 luglio senza mercato non si può...
tra l'altro inizia il raduno quel giorno e avevano assicurato il grosso della rosa entro quella data...
tanto, se la differenza è 20 milioni in più o in meno, si fermassero 20 milioni prima, e poi colmano in caso di EL...


----------



## Montag84 (22 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Direi che si sfata anche un'altra leggenda metropolitana, Li ha sempre onorato gli impegni ... questo manco i soldi per pagare gli stipendi ha.



Li ha onorati finché gli conveniva!


----------



## ps18ps (22 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ecco, questa è una ipotesi più che plausibile.
> 
> vediamo in questi giorni.
> 
> ...



pesno anch'io che voglia vendere adesso per tenere quota di minoranza. Secondo le voci che si elggono in giro vorrebbero gestire ancora milan china. in questo modo potrebbe poi massimizzare il guadagno rivendendo la quota rimanente ad un valore più alto in futuro


----------



## Gekyn (22 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ecco, questa è una ipotesi più che plausibile.
> 
> vediamo in questi giorni.
> 
> ...



A pelle non aspettano il 9 luglio, anche perché alla nuova proprietà gli conviene entrare come salvatori del Milan, dando l'opportunità di andare in EL.
Secondo me entro lunedì ci sarà l'annuncio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che trova i soldi all'ultimo giorno purtroppo



Sicuro come l oro.... Come ha sempre fatto


----------



## ps18ps (22 Giugno 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> A pelle non aspettano il 9 luglio, anche perché alla nuova proprietà gli conviene entrare come salvatori del Milan, dando l'opportunità di andare in EL.
> Secondo me entro lunedì ci sarà l'annuncio.



magari già stanotte. immagino che aspettino comunque la chiusura della borsa di NY


----------



## Casnop (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' evidente che le cose stanno in quei termini. Il CDA ha dato i 7 giorni di rito a partire dal 15 giugno, termine ultimo per la sottoscrizione e contestuale versamento del sovrapprezzo relativo all'aumento di capitale. Oggi scadevano i 7 giorni e oggi chiedono ad Elliott di intervenire. I tempi dovevano essere per forza questi.


Con una precisazione, Felice: se vera la ricostruzione delle intese contrattuali tra il Milan ed Elliott, fatta da Reuters, l'inadempienza dell'azionista all'obbligo del versamento degli decimi relativi alla seconda tranche di aumento di capitale è definitiva, e non può più essere sanata da un tardivo intervento dell'azionista. Elliott finanzierebbe dunque questo aumento in luogo dell'azionista, e si surrogherebbe nei diritti di questo azionista verso il Milan per il controvalore corrispondente, 32 milioni di euro. Ciò significa che potrà soddisfarsi dal ricavato della eventuale vendita giudiziale delle azioni che ha in pegno, quando mai accadrà, fino a concorrenza del proprio credito, o pretendere l'assegnazione diretta in proprietà di un numero di azioni pari al controvalore di questo proprio credito, ove optasse per ciò, in luogo dell'assegnazione delle somme derivanti dal ricavato della vendita. Oppure, in caso di vendita delle azioni ad un terzo, esercitare nei confronti di questo l'azione surrogatoria per farsi restituire i 32 milioni che oggi sta versando. Il meccanismo che scatta da oggi riguarda invece l'anticipato recupero del bond di 54 milioni di euro, oltre interessi, in scadenza a metà ottobre 2018, per la quota eccedente 15 milioni, che sappiamo essere in scadenza a giugno 2019. Se la proprietà non rimborsa l'acconto di 32 milioni sul maggiore dare dei 54 dovuti sul bond, il Milan verrà dichiarato decaduto dal beneficio dei termini sopra concessi, ed Elliott escuterà i pegni sulle azioni per recuperare per intero i suoi 54 milioni, oltre interessi. Questo, stando alla ricostruzione fatta da Reuters.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky: ora è ufficiale. Yonghong Li non ha versato i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ora partirà una lettera di Fassone ad Elliott che bonificherà quella cifra. Poi, Li o il nuovo socio avranno 10 giorni di tempo per rimborsare quella cifra
> 
> *Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade
> 
> ...



Se ha smesso di pagare, vuol dire che ha già venduto e qualcun'altro pagherà per lui (compreso il megaprestito di elliot)
Se invece il milan finisce in mano ad elliot, ripeto, io rinuncio a capirci qualcosa e chiedo l'indagine.


----------



## luis4 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade
> 
> 1) Elliott rimborsato da Li entro 10 giorni. Massimo 10 luglio.
> 
> ...



che casino! ma anche basta siamo stufi!


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Se non li ha versati è perchè al 99% ha già venduto la maggioranza.



Non è normale quello che sta accadendo.
Lui può benissimo vendere la maggioranza ed effettuare ugualmente l'aumento di capitale. 

In questo momento c'è un danno d'immagine (l'ennesimo) pesantissimo su Yonghong Li, inoltre il Milan è virtualmente fuori dalla Serie A non avendo in questo momento i soldi per l'iscrizione (fortunatamente ci pensa Elliott).


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non è normale quello che sta accadendo.
> Lui può benissimo vendere la maggioranza ed effettuare ugualmente l'aumento di capitale.
> 
> In questo momento c'è un danno d'immagine (l'ennesimo) pesantissimo su Yonghong Li, inoltre il Milan è virtualmente fuori dalla Serie A non avendo in questo momento i soldi per l'iscrizione (fortunatamente ci pensa Elliott).



Appena la farsa sarà finita nessuno sentirà più parlare di Li. Sparirà dalla circolazione. Probabilmente se ne parlerà come leggenda tra 50 anni.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky: ora è ufficiale. Yonghong Li non ha versato i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ora partirà una lettera di Fassone ad Elliott che bonificherà quella cifra. Poi, Li o il nuovo socio avranno 10 giorni di tempo per rimborsare quella cifra
> 
> *Ancora Di Stefano:"Non è arrivato il bonifico. ma questo non vuol dire che Elliott sia ora proprietario del Milan. Ora tre strade
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Appena la farsa sarà finita nessuno sentirà più parlare di Li. Sparirà dalla circolazione. Probabilmente se ne parlerà come leggenda tra 50 anni.



Io la firma non la cambio....tutti devono conoscere la storia. La tramanderò haahah


----------



## danjr (22 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Prepariamoci ad un mercato in uscita terribile, Elliott farà di tutto per deprezzarci lucrandoci il più possibile coi cartellini dei giocatori. A loro interessa solo rivenderci recuperando il micro-debito del Milan, non importa se saremo quasi falliti.. basta il blasone per piazzarci sul mercato a 200 milioni.
> Saremo l'Argentina 2.0


Bene, io spero succeda proprio questo. Tanto abbiamo una squadra di pippe che il prossimo anno, anche se vincesse il campionato con 100000 punti di distacco, non parteciperebbe a nessuna coppa. Ripartire da zero con un proprietario serio! Non me sembra che in rosa ci siano gullit, Van basten, shevchenko o Kakà.... chiunque può essere vendo senza drammi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo in qualche paese della Cina......


----------



## leviatano (22 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Cioè ma questo è in giro a far festa come se nulla fosse. Ha pure il mocio davanti a sé, così in caso di vomito è già lì pronto ahaha



no no, questa foto è la prova di cosa si occupa adesso dato che non ha più soldi, lavora nelle pulizie dopo festini hard in centri massaggio.
Ora possiamo solo che migliorare con queste notizie.


----------



## de sica (22 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> ahahahah epico, *tiene pure la sigaretta al contrario, si fuma il filtro *ahahah...è una foto vecchia però



Non è ovvio?  si sta preparando una bella sdupla alias canna


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Obiettivamente come prestanome ci ha fatto sognare.....


----------



## Jazzy R&B (22 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo in qualche paese della Cina......


No vabè....ma che che ***** ha in mezzo alle gambe? Il secchio del mocio Vileda?


----------

